# Neve na ilha das Flores, Açores - 29.01.2009



## Açor2009 (18 Fev 2009 às 23:25)

http://ailhadasflores.blogspot.com/2009/01/ontem-nevou-na-ilha-das-flores.html

http://fotos.sapo.pt/6fKVBso0B9qP9RqZ6Yr1?a=100

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=6560&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10

http://frutorei.blogspot.com/2009/01/neve-na-ilha-das-flores.html

http://fanfanfannnn.wordpress.com/2009/01/30/neve-na-ilha-das-flores/

http://rubenval.blogspot.com/2009/01/ilha-das-flores-com-neve.html


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2009 às 00:12)

Excelentes registos


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2009 às 01:59)

Interessante registo.
Nevou a que altitude?


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

lindooooo a que altitude


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2009 às 12:07)

Bem vindo ao fórum!

Excelentes registos


----------



## Açor2009 (19 Fev 2009 às 12:49)

Bem... não tenho essa informação oficial, mas tudo aponta para os 600 metros de altitude. Deve ter sido lindo!


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2009 às 16:04)

Neve na Ilha das Flores???? Fantástico!!! 

Ciclones tropicais de verão, grandes tormentas no inverno e agora neve!


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2009 às 16:18)

Grande registo


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2009 às 20:21)

Açor2009 disse:


> Bem... não tenho essa informação oficial, mas tudo aponta para os 600 metros de altitude. Deve ter sido lindo!



O Morro está a mais de 900 metros, mas pelas fotos percebe-se que terá nevado também um pouco abaixo, aí nos 600-700 metros, por isso acho que tens razão.
Nevar nas montanhas destas ilhas, é raro mas não excepcional.


----------



## Hazores (19 Fev 2009 às 21:26)

mais um dos açores, sejas bem vindo

ah! e vai postando coisas é porque até agora só somos dois a psrticipar com regularidade eu e o miguel.

vá aparecendo


----------



## Brigantia (19 Fev 2009 às 22:45)

Bons registos


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2009 às 22:46)

Sem dúvida fotos espetaculares


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Fev 2009 às 22:52)

Açor2009 disse:


> http://ailhadasflores.blogspot.com/2009/01/ontem-nevou-na-ilha-das-flores.html
> 
> http://fotos.sapo.pt/6fKVBso0B9qP9RqZ6Yr1?a=100
> 
> ...




Bem Vindo!

Belas Fotos.

De que zona de S. Miguel teclas?

Nunca cheguei a perceber se nesse dia chegou a nevar aqui em S. Miguel, tu sabes?


----------



## Açor2009 (20 Fev 2009 às 01:00)

Em São Miguel não ouvi falar em neve, mas vi grandes quantidades de granizo que deixaram Ponta Delgada meia branca e meia gelada ... 
Nevou no Pico e em São Jorge, dizem que no Faial também, mas não sei.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2009 às 07:19)

Grandes fotos!! Excelente!

Obrigado *Açor2009*!


----------



## jpmartins (20 Fev 2009 às 10:14)

Bons registos, obrigado por partilhares


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Antes de mais sejas bem-vindo ao fórum! É sempre com redobrada alegria que vimos membros dos Açores registarem-se aqui na casa! 

Depois gostaria de te agradecer pela partilha dos links com imagens que certamente marcam um momento ímpar de queda de neve em pelo Arquipélago dos Açores  , que apesar da sua latitude, devido à marcada influencia atlântica não vos deixam desfrutar deste fenómeno mais amiúde!

Um abraço e cá espero as tuas participações/observações desde tão longínquo e fantástico lugar!


----------



## Açor2009 (24 Fev 2009 às 12:02)

Também há um vídeo...


----------



## actioman (24 Fev 2009 às 18:36)

Açor2009 disse:


> Também há um vídeo...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-GEBQ___Wo



E que melhor para completar este tópico que um filme! 

Dá-me a sensação que quando chegam ao topo da estrada há menos neve!? Será devido ao vento?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Jan 2016 às 11:33)

O autor das fotos/video ou quem as divulgou ainda pertence a este fórum? Desde já, agradeço a atenção. Atenciosamente


----------

